

Automately - A scalable web automation API for developers - automately
http://automate.ly/

======
automately
Hey HN! Creator of Automately here. Although there's not much details on the
site because we accepting only early access requests right now I can
definitely give you a little more details. Developers will be able to write
automation scripts and run them. The automation scripts are written in
JavaScript using a custom API. You will be able to submit automation jobs via
the Automately API. Your job will be submitted to a powerful cluster and ran
as fast as possible. You will be able to interact with websites and do many
many other things. Stay tuned for more details :)

------
automately
@mailarchis had a great point :)

Example automation script:

println("Opening Google");
browser.openPage("[http://www.google.com");](http://www.google.com"\);)
browser.waitForSelector("[name=q]", 2);
browser.getElement("[name=q]").sendKeys("Hello World");
println(browser.getTitle());

It's not much of an example we are accepting early access requests though :)
You will definitely get more details on automation scripts.

------
brandonhsiao
Nice idea. Reminds me of Zapier.

[https://zapier.com/](https://zapier.com/)

------
jaytaylor
How is this different from IFTTT [0]?

[0] [https://ifttt.com/](https://ifttt.com/)

~~~
automately
Automately is going to allow developers to write their own automation scripts
connecting to websites of their choice. You won't be limited to channels, just
your creativity and what you can do.

------
tirrellp
What would be a few use cases for this?

~~~
automately
There are many things you could do with Automately! You could create new APIs
that connect your services to other sites automating lots of things! For
example you could create a banking API that connects developers to banking
data. You could use Automately to connect to banks that offer online banking!

------
dailypush
Please look at selenium webdriver And the webdriver w3c draft API

~~~
automately
Selenium of course does provide web automation technology but here at
Automately we are trying to do more than that. We are trying to put web
automation in the hands of developers as fast as possible and inspire them to
create new things.

------
rgbrgb
What's an automation script in this case?

~~~
automately
A simple script written in JavaScript. You write code using our automation API
interacting with websites making clicks, anything you would normally do as a
normal person interacting with a web browser except using JavaScript to do it!
And a lot more!

~~~
mailarchis
Hi, I guess you can make your messaging more powerful if you add in an example
automation code to show an use case.

It looks like a cool idea. All the best.

